# Another White Plains Vendor this Sunday



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Tincman* is also vending in WP this Sunday:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/245010-white-plains-available-list-7-12-a.html


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hope to see a lot of you there.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm making the drive up. Never been, hope to see if its as nice as all the buzz.


----------

